# 많은 사람들이 너의 꿈을 알수록...



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone! I was watching an old episode of the TV show 비정상회담 and the guy from Canada (Guillaume) was talking about how to achieve one's dreams.  

One of his words of advice was to tell more people about your dream, because 
*"The more people who know your dream, the more people can help you."* 

This was translated into Korean in the captions as 
*"많은 사람들이 너의 꿈을 알수록 더 많은 이들이 너를 도울 수 있겠죠."

*We learners of Korean always learn the grammar pattern, ~(으)ㄹ수록 ~지다... 
so I'm wondering if you can also say, 
*"너의 끔을 아는 사람들이 많을 수록 너를 도울 수 있는 사람들도 많아지겠죠"*

*Does this sound less natural than the original translation?*


----------



## jakartaman

Sounds perfect. Just use 당신 or 여러분, not 너 because 너 goes with 반말. "~죠" is not 반말, though not super polite.


----------



## 82riceballs

Got it! Thanks so much!!

I'm trying to see if there's any difference in usage between the two...

Do any of these sound funny to your native Korean ears?

1. The faster you drive, the easier you'll get into an accident.
스피드를 낼수록 사고 칠 가능성이 높아지겠지. 
빠른 속도로 운전할수록 더 쉽게 사고를 칠 수 있겠지.

2. The more well-connected you are, the easier it is to get a job. 
발이 넓을수록 취직이 편하게 되겠지. 
넓은 발이 있을수록 취직을 편하게 할 수 있겠지.

3. The better the college, the less willing students are to take a "normal" job.
대학이 좋을수록 학생들이 평범한 회사에 취직할 마음이 없지.
좋은 대학 일수록 학생들이 평범한 회사에 취직할 마음이 없지.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jakartaman

1. natural except for "사고 칠"
사고 칠 ---> 사고 낼
사고 치다 is to get in trouble. When you talk about a car accident, use "사고 내다" unless the driver is a minor (or a very irresponsible fella) who takes his father's car and crashes it.

2. "잘" is more common than "편하게" but "편하게" sounds just as fine.
넓은 발이 있을수록 doesn't sound natural. 
발이 넓다 is an idiom. That's just the way it is. 넓은 발 sounds like you have a wide foot.
Just for the heck of it, I'll give you a similar example. 그는 손이 크다.
It means, as an idiom, he is generous. He has a big hand so he grabs a large amount and gives it to other people. 
We use that a lot when someone makes more than enough food for a meal.
But 큰 손 doesn't quite mean the same thing. First it means a large hand, literally, and second it means a person with means.
For example, 증권가의 큰 손 is a big investor or trader in the stock market.

3. Perfect!

Your Korean is amazing! All the sentences are good. The two sentences in set 1 and 3 mean the same thing. They are just written in different style.


Come to think of it, the bottom sentence in 2 can be OK. It depends on how you say it and when you say it.
For example, a friend just said, "발이 넓을수록 취직이 잘 돼." Then you can say, "넓은 발이 있을수록 취직을 잘 할 수 있겠지. 하지만 없어도 능력만 있으면 얼마든지 취직할 수 있어"


----------



## 82riceballs

Wow thanks so much for your help again!! 
Your English is still way better than my Korean though! haha 존중합니다 ㅠㅠ


----------



## jakartaman

82riceballs said:


> Your English is still way better than my Korean though! haha 존중합니다 ㅠㅠ



Thank you. I may be going too far to correct even a small mistake but ...

A Korean would say, 존경합니다 in that case. 존중합니다 is usually said about someone's opinion.

For example, 니 말이 헛소린줄 알지만, 그래도 존중할게. (= I know what you said is bull but I still respect it.)


----------



## 82riceballs

Wow thank you so so much for that!! The little things really do matter, so I appreciate it!


----------



## vientito

많을 수록 

definitely no space in between -> should read like "많을수록" 

set pattern: you just have to remember this one


----------



## Rance

82riceballs said:


> 1. The faster you drive, the easier you'll get into an accident.
> 스피드를 낼수록 사고 칠 가능성이 높아지겠지.
> 빠른 속도로 운전할수록 더 쉽게 사고를 칠 수 있겠지.



Both are viable, but depending on the context you may use one over another. 
For normal cases, I'd translate into first sentence.
The main sentence is 가능성이 높아지다, thus you are citing a fact.
The second translation sounds like you are more interested in cause/method of an accident as main sentence is "사고를 칠수 있다."

탐정1: 속도를 낼수록 사고 낼 가능성이 높아집니다.
탐정2: 그래 그거야! 그는 만취한 상태였기에 빠른 속도로 운전해서 더 쉽게 사고를 낼 수 있었던 거야!
(Let's not question IQ of these detectives for discussing the obviousness....)



82riceballs said:


> 2. The more well-connected you are, the easier it is to get a job.
> 발이 넓을수록 취직이 편하게 되겠지.
> 넓은 발이 있을수록 취직을 편하게 할 수 있겠지.



First one. Jakartaman explained pretty well.



82riceballs said:


> 3. The better the college, the less willing students are to take a "normal" job.
> 대학이 좋을수록 학생들이 평범한 회사에 취직할 마음이 없지.
> 좋은 대학 일수록 학생들이 평범한 회사에 취직할 마음이 없지.



"좋은 대학 학생일수록 평범한 회사에 취직할 마음이 없지." sounds better to me.
-ㄹ수록 is connective ending which indicates the cause and the cause is being a student in a better university.
But all these sentences will deliver exact same message unmistakeably.


----------



## jakartaman

Rance said:


> 탐정2: 그는 만취한 상태였기에 빠른 속도로 운전해서 더 쉽게 사고를 낼 수 있었던 거야!



The sentence doesn't sound natural, Rance. I'm not saying it's wrong but we Koreans wouldn't "say" it that way. 
(It's part of the dialog you made up so I assume it is spoken, not written, Korean.)

First off, 그는 and -였기에 sound a little too formal here and 사고를 낼 수 있었던 거야 sounds as if you intended to cause an accident. 

I would say, "그 인간 만취 상태에서 과속해 갖고 사고 낸 거야."


----------



## Rance

My example does sound little too stiff and formal, partly because I tried to incorporate exact same sentence.

Anyhow the reason why it sounds like I(?) intended to cause an accident is probably due the difference in subjects.
(It was supposed to be eureka moment for the detective by the way...Guess I should have done better job with examples.)

*스피드를 낼수록 *사고 칠 가능성이 높아지겠지. 
*빠른 속도로 운전할수록* 더 쉽게 사고를 칠 수 있겠지.

The highlighted cause clauses practically mean the same, so we can ignore them.
If we analyze the sentence structure of main clause:

Case I)

사고 칠 가능성*이* 높아지겠지.
Here subject is 가능성 which can be easily noted by 주격조사 -이.
Hence speaker is practically citing a possibility, or a general fact, or common knowledge in this case (If one drives fast, anyone is likely to get involved in a car accident).

Case II)

*(주어)* 더 쉽게 사고를 칠 수 있겠지.
Here the subject is missing and not clear since context is lacking.
Subject can be some generic pronoun like 누구나, 사람들은 and so on, which essentially turning the meaning same as Case I.
However if subject can be someone in particular , then the message will be different.
As such, jakartaman felt I wanted to cause an accident(I'm totally innocent by the way), instead of simply stating a general fact.
Therefore, my thought is if Case II can swing either way without proper context, I think it would be safer for original English sentence to be translated into Case I.
Or one can add generic pronouns like everybody or anyone as subject to generalize the case.


----------

